# Upgrades to my Allez Elite - What do You Think??



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I just finished some upgrades to my 05' Allez Elite.

Just had time for a very quick ride and it feels really nice.

This is what I did:
Reynolds Alta Race Wheelset (Earlier this year)
Ultegra 6600 Brakeset
Reynolds Ouzo Pro Fork
Reynolds Ouzo Al Race Stem
Reynolds Ouzo Al Pro Bars
New Deda Bar Tape

I am contemplating replacing the alloy cone spacer with a carbon one just for looks. However I'm starting to think it looks good now and flows well with the alloy stem, bars and top cap.

Give me your thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

A white Specialized Toupe saddle would be a nice touch to complement the bar tape a graphics. 

Not a big fan of the mirror and rear light...though


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I did the same thing a while back. I spent about $800 on a complete upgrade on my old Allez and after a few years, I ended up getting a modern bike.

With that knowledge, if I were you I would have sold the Allez for about $400 and ponied up for a nicer bike.

Frames have made a HUGE leap since your Allez came out that translates to a better ride and more speed. Much more so then the 3/4 of a pound you saved in brake callipers and wheels.

The bike does look good though. Well executed.


----------



## simplton (Nov 3, 2007)

I used to have the exact same bike. Was never as nice as yours though. I tend to agree with brentser, save some more clams and get yourself a new ride. on the flip side, if you like what you got there's certainly no problem adding the upgrades as you see fit. Enjoy!

cheers,
simp


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Do you work for Reynolds or something? I have a 2006 Elite but my frame seems different. I recently upgraded my stem and was having trouble with the angles...what stem angle did you end up with?


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I went with a +-8 degree 100mm stem set at -8. That matched the angle and length stem I had on previously. The stack height of the new stem was about 5mm less so I had to add a spacer to get the bars the same height. May want to look at that if you feel too low. 

The 2005 and 2006 Allez Elites were the same frame slightly different decals. Actually the same frame as the 2003 - 2004 Allez Comp and Pro models.

No...don't work for Reynolds. It just kind of happened. With Reynolds changing their image and graphics for 2007 the 2006 components are at bargain prices. I had ordered the wheelset earlier this year and had been really happy with them. I researched forks and it seemed like most everyone had positive things to say about the Ouzo Pro. In addition I wanted to go to a narrower set of bars with a more traditional bend and the Reynolds bars seemed to fit the bill, again at a good price. The stem was just to finish it off. 

The total cost of the upgrades listed including the $120 to install it all which included bar tape at my LBS was roughly $650.00. However this is as far as I think I will take this bike for changes. The only thing left is to do a group change which would be major going to 10 speed.

I started looking at bikes this summer and came to the conclusion that I really didn't know exactly what I want in a new bike and what I want to use it for. I am going to try racing next year and see how I like that. Just getting board of the long charity rides. This for now buys me some time. 

Just my thoughts and thanks for looking.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

brentster said:


> I did the same thing a while back. I spent about $800 on a complete upgrade on my old Allez and after a few years, I ended up getting a modern bike.
> 
> With that knowledge, if I were you I would have sold the Allez for about $400 and ponied up for a nicer bike.
> 
> ...


Just wondering what's wrong with the Specialized Allez Elite frames ?


----------

